

Ask HN: any Brazilians HN readers here? - testme4ever2

Just curious, i need to survey your opinions about my startup.<p>Please reply or email me at &lt;my nick&gt; AT yahoo . com if you can help me. :)<p>Thanks.
======
testme4ever2
i guess no brazilians here? :(

